# The new iPhone camera features



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Did anyone see the latest Keynote on the upcoming iOS 5?
Apple is going to do a complete overhaul of the camera features on the iPhone.

One feature that I liked was the ability to use the volume up button as a shutter button,
That'll make my photographing a little bit easier, Especially in bright sunlight,
I hated that I couldn't see the screen in bright sunlight, Now I'll be able to shoot a lot faster.

iCloud is going to be great too.

There are a ton of other features too, But I won't regurgitate it all in my post,
Perhaps someone else would like to express their opinions on the new up and coming IOS 5.

Here's a link to Apples official page for the iOS 5 features


----------



## phuviano (Sep 14, 2005)

I like that camera feature as well. I find that I usually shake the camera sometimes, when trying to press the virtual button on the screen.


----------



## Niteshooter (Aug 8, 2008)

There's a cool iPhone app called Instagram that some of us at work are messing around with. iPhoneography is actually pretty neat, have been doing a fair bit of night shooting with mine and I'm amazed at how sensitive the camera is for a phone.


----------



## chrisburke (May 11, 2010)

I've been using the volume button ad a shutter release for months.. Yay for jailbreak


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2011)

Yep too bad Apple stole that idea from Camera+ and are going to now use it for their own app. The sad part is that they forced Camera+ to take it out of their app as it didn't conform to Apple's guidelines... twice. They actually pulled their app from the app store at one point until this issue was "addressed". Camera+ tried to put it back in a more stealthy way (i.e. not blatantly advertising it was there) and once again got slapped down.

Now all-of-a-sudden Apple's app has this cool new feature (which AFAIK 3rd party devs still can't use as it goes against the guidelines).


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Well, Hopefully the Apple camera will have a zoom feature like some of my other camera app's have in the future,
Otherwise I'll be very disappointed that Apple is stealing ideas.

I have Camera+ by the way and I know what you mean.


----------

